# Installazione Gentoo su Raid 0 (SiliconImage 3112)

## thoeni

Ciao a tutti!

Prima di scrivere qui ho fatto qualche ricerca nel forum, ma non sono riuscito a capire cosa devo fare! Ho letto un topic molto vago, quindi cercherò di essere chiaro nell'esporre il mio problema:

premetto che ho già installato la gentoo su un portatile e funziona alla grande. Adesso è giunto il momento di metterla anche sul fisso...

La mia motherboard è una ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe e monta un controller per il SataRAID delle "Silicon Image", precisamente il Silicon Image 3112; collegati a questo controller ci sono due hdd da 120GB Maxtor Diamond Max Plus 9. Al momento dell'installazione di Windows, in previsione di installare linux, ho partizionato come segue:

5GB per Windows (solo sistema op) - NTFS

25GB per Windows (solo programmi) - NTFS

185GB come archivio da condividere Linux/Windows - FAT32

25GB (in realtà un po' meno) li ho lasciati "Unallocated" per Linux

Ho una configurazione in RAID 0 che ho impostato prima dell'installazione di Windows: a suo tempo avevo impostato la dimensione dei blocchi e questa utility mi ha formattato gli hdd creandone uno unico da 240GB circa.

Adesso mi sono finalmente deciso ad installare la gentoo anche sul fisso, ma una volta che metto il live cd minimal, non so come andare avanti... dovrei lanciare fdisk ma, ovviamente, non mi vede l'hdd "unico" da 240GB dunque non può mostrarmi le partizioni che ho elencato poc'anzi... ho letto googlando un po' che dovrei fare qualcosa come fdisk /dev/md? però non ho "md" tra le devices... cosa devo fare? Ho provato a lanciare il comando modprobe raid0 e, in effetti, quando faccio lsmod, trovo anche questo modulo caricato sotto il nome di md... forse ci sto girando attorno o forse ci sono lontano un kilometro! A questo punto aiutatemi voi! Penso che userò uno stage3, ma finchè non risco a far vedere al pinguino l'hard disk, non posso fare niente altro! Confido nella vostra disponibilità!

Grazie.

thoeni

----------

## thoeni

Non so se può essere utile (immagino di si!): sono andato a vedere le impostazioni del raid0 che ho configurato a suo tempo con l'utility della Silicon Image e ho creato raid0 con "chunk size"=16K...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Altro non so dirvi! Adesso tocca a voi  :Wink: 

grazie!

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao ,

da quello che hai descritto mi sembra di aver capito che il tuo è un RAID 0 hardware, cioè gestistito dalla scheda madre stessa. 

Per quel che ne  so io non devi usare i moduli RAID del kernel perche quelli servono per creare dei raid software, cioè gestiti dal kernel stesso e non dall'hardware.

Dovresti invece cercare un modulo per il chipset che gestisce il RAID hardware in modo che, una volta lanciato, puoi vedere il tuo array di dischi come fosse uno solo.

Prova a dare un 

```
modprobe ataraid
```

e poi lancia cfdisk o fdisk...

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## lopio

ciao,

un ottimo link e' questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813&highlight=howto+raid

Personalmente ho scheda  k8vse dotata di controller promise pdd20378 e 2 dischi sata.

Avevo inizialmente il raid (creato con uitlity bios FastTrack) abilitato per partizioni win ma per abilitare una configurazione raid per gentoo ho dovuto rinunciarvi e  con utiltiy FastTrack dal bios ho dovuto resettare array raid  (e settare di  Promise Controller Mode messo a  IDE)

Forse esistono soluzioni + complesse tramite device mapper per sfruttare raid in gentoo  E win ma dopo parecchi esperimenti ho preferito lasciar perdere.Last edited by lopio on Sun Nov 28, 2004 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fat_penguin

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> un ottimo link e' questo
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813&highlight=howto+raid

 

... non è solo per raid software? /dev/mdX per intenderci?

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## lopio

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   ciao,
> 
> un ottimo link e' questo
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813&highlight=howto+raid 
> ...

 

Si lo e' ma se il raid non e' completamente realizzato via hardware non credo esistano strade differenti

----------

## thoeni

ok, ho iniziato a leggere quello che mi avete consigliato! Una cosa però: credo che il mio problema a questo punto sia il fatto che sugli hdd già configurati in raid0 con l'utility silicon image, c'è già installato windows xp! quindi la mia tabella raidtab immagino si faccia molto più complessa! Sbaglio?

----------

## fat_penguin

Se il raid è completamente hardware no! Prima di procedere dei capire che tipo di raid usi: hardware (completo) o hardware ibrido... nel secondo caso la situazione si complica.

fat_penguin

----------

## thoeni

Allora, non so esattamente come sia... solo solo che integrato nella scheda madre ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe c'è un chipset marchiato "Silicon Image 3112A" collegato a due porte serial-ATA. A queste due porte ho collegato i miei due hdd e poi all'avvio ho premuto F4 (o Ctrl+S, nn ricordo) e sono entrato nella configurazione del RAID (configurazione proprietaria Silicon Image!)... schermata nera con scritte bianche, simile ad un bios... da lì ho detto che volevo impostare RAID0, ho selezionato i due hard disk e lui ha fatto la formattazione e, dopo questa operazione, mi ha generato un hdd della dimensione doppia di ciascuno dei miei hdd. A quel punto ho installato windows e, durante l'installazione ho dovuto seguire il percorso per situazioni hdd particolari (RAID o SCSI) per cui windows voleva i drivers da floppy... adesso non so esattamente cosa io abbia! Io credevo fosse hardware in quanto c'è un chipset appositamente dedicato a questa cosa, ma a questo punto mi sorgono dei dubbi! Aiutatemi!

----------

## fat_penguin

... è quello che cerco di dirti dall'inizio... prova a lanciare il modulo "ataraid" e vedi se cosi il tuo livecd riesce a vedere i due dischi come se fossero uno solo!!! 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## thoeni

ok, scusa, non avevo capito! Allora con il livecd ho lanciato "modprobe ataraid", ma mi dice "FATAL: Module ataraid not found"...

Ho letto su un post di provare con "modprobe raid0"... se faccio così  e poi faccio un bel "lsmod" questo è quello che leggo (riporto solo i moduli che mi sembrano inereti a questa cosa... gli altri li ometto):

```
Module                   Size              Used by

raid0                    6144               0

md                      33420               1  raid0

[...]                   [...]                   [...]

sata_sil                 5818               0

libata                  23316               1  sata_sil
```

quel modulo sata_sil ha una certa assonanza con serial ata _ silicon image... altre idee? Da qui posso capire se è hw o sw? Scusate la mia ignoranza in questo campo, ma fino ad ora non ho avuto problemi del genere con altri pc, perchè non avevo mai avuto il raid...

----------

## lopio

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> Allora, non so esattamente come sia... 

 

Sembra molto simile alla mia configurazione quindi gestione ibrida visto che  servono per win dei driver appositi per piltotare il controller.

----------

## thoeni

sì, esatto... ho messo dei drivers apposta per windows... se no neanche lui vedeva il RAID! (anzi, se nn ricordo male nn vedeva neppure gli hdd singolarmante, quindi mi ha detto che o non avevo un hdd, o avevo una confiurazione particolare per cui servivano dei drivers...) 

Appurato ciò... cosa posso fare? Questo link può dirvi qualcosa in più (?) :

http://www.siimage.com/products/sii3112.asp

e qui dal sito ufficiale è possibile scaricare dei drivers per linux...

http://12.24.47.40/display/2n/index.asp?c=12&cpc=ULwO0A442oKs512Q04X5i0UupP4SveI6dt2WJi7&cid=2&r=0.5885736

che cmq non saprei come usare!

Ripeto, il mio controller dovrebbe essere il Silicon Image 3112A... un tempo esisteva un modulo che si chiamava silraid (forse adesso è quello che si chiama sata_sil)...

----------

## thoeni

Allora ragazzi, grazie ad un mio amico ho fatto passi in avanti!

Le novità sono:

1) Ho capito che attualmente i due hard disk sono visti separatamente come /dev/sda e /dev/sdb

2) Facendo fdisk /dev/sda e poi l'opzione p, vedo le partizioni (anche se forse ne manca una all'appello)

3) Facendo fdisk /dev/sdb non vedo la tabella delle partizioni... evidentemente essa risiede solo sul primo hdd!

4) Ho provato a fare startraid e cerca il file raidtab... a questo punto immagino che se riesco a creare _correttamente_ il file raidtab di configurazione dei dischi, sono quasi a cavallo!

Qualcuno abbastanza _esperto_ che se la senta di aiutarmi a scrivere il file raidtab? Ripeto: i due dischi sono sda e sdb, le partizioni sono viste correttamente _solo_ su uno dei due (ovvero sda).

Forza, collaborate  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao 

ti posto il contenuto del mio raidtab partendo da sda fatto cosi'

sda1  partizione NTFS

sda2 Linux di boot

sda3 Linux swap

sda5 Linux raid autodetect

sda6 Linux raid autodetect

sda7 Linux raid autodetect

sdb e' identico a sda

Non credo tu abbia difficolta' a creare la partizioni come tu vuoi tramite cfdisk per esempio per /dev/sda e /dev/sdb

Quindi una volta create scrivi il file /etc/raidtab

```

raiddev /dev/md0

raid-level  1

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda2

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb2

raid-disk 1

raiddev /dev/md1

raid-level  0

nr-raid-disks   2

chunk-size      32

persistent-superblock   1

device /dev/sda5

raid-disk       0

device /dev/sdb5

raid-disk       1

raiddev /dev/md2

raid-level  0

nr-raid-disks   2

chunk-size      32

persistent-superblock   1

device /dev/sda6

raid-disk       0

device /dev/sdb6

raid-disk       1

```

Dall'esempio emerge che le partizioni sda2 ed sdb2 sono in raid1

e hanno nome md0 che verra' montato in /boot

sda5 ed sdb5 in raid0 con nome md1 (montato in /root)

sda6 ed sdb6 in raid0 con nome md2 (montato in /home)

Quindi una volta creato tale file secondo le tue partizioni dai un bel

```

mkraid -R /dev/md0

mkraid -R /dev/md1

mkraid -R /dev/md2

```

e a questo punti dovresti poter montare le partizioni normalmente e seguire la guida di installazione dal chroot in poi:

```

swapon /dev/sda3

swapon /dev/sdb3

mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo

mount  /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/md2 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

..........

```

Per evitare di riscrivere ogni volta a mano  il file raidtab  in /etc se per esempio si deve riavviare il cd LIVE prima che installazione sia completa  me lo sono salvato in una partizione apposita da cui posso prelevarlo ogni volta

ciao

----------

## thoeni

perfetto, ti ringrazio! Prenderò spunto dal tuo esempio... una cosa però: io le partizioni credo di averle già, a parte quella per linux... quindi come mi regolo? Non vorrei creare molte altre partizioni, ma solo le tre necessarie a linux... vorrei evitare di toccare quella con winxp... A me basta far capire a linux che non deve vedere sda (120GB) ed sdb (120GB), ma deve vedere un unico disco da 240GB... tornando al vecchio discorso: che cavolo di raid faccio io??? Software o Hardware??? Io credevo il mio fosse hardware, ma evidentemente non lo è se un software deve fingere che gli hdd siano uno solo! Al momento io ho sda (sda1,sda2,sda3) e sdb... 

grazie della pazienza!  :Wink: 

----------

## thoeni

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao 
> 
> ti posto il contenuto del mio raidtab partendo da sda fatto cosi'
> 
> sda1  partizione NTFS
> ...

  Ma vuol dire che se tu fai fdisk /dev/sdb leggi una tabella delle partizioni uguale a quella che ti viene fuori con fdisk /dev/sda? Perchè io su sda vedo la tabella, ma su sdb non vedo un accidenti! Vedo solo che si tratta di 120GB... e non posso modificare con fdisk la tabella di sdb...credo! Perchè se no perderei quello che ho da winxp!

----------

## croot

ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata qui.  Dopodichè puoi scegliere se provare ad usare i driver proprietari e fare un raid software/bios oppure fare un raid software/kernel usando linux.

Io ti consiglio la seconda.

----------

## thoeni

Di conseguenza se dovessi propendere per la seconda scelta, dovrei abbandonare l'idea di mantenere le partizioni come sono adesso? Ovvero, le impostazioni dell'utility (similbios) della Silicon Image dove ho impostato il RAID0, la chunk-size e le altre menate non vanno più mantenute? Quindi il mio è un "fakeraid"?

----------

## lopio

 *thoeni wrote:*   

>  Ma vuol dire che se tu fai fdisk /dev/sdb leggi una tabella delle partizioni uguale a quella che ti viene fuori con fdisk /dev/sda? Perchè io su sda vedo la tabella, ma su sdb non vedo un accidenti! Vedo solo che si tratta di 120GB... e non posso modificare con fdisk la tabella di sdb...credo! Perchè se no perderei quello che ho da winxp!

 

non fraintendere non mi sono trovato magicamente un /dev/sda=/dev/sdb a livello di partizioni ma le ho dovute creare.Quindi ho dovuto prima di tutto smantellare array raid da bios, reinstallare win su /dev/sda1 (creare partizione omologa vuota su /dev/sdb1) e poi creare le altre aprtizioni per gentoo sia su /dev/sda e /dev/sdb in modo da avere una configurazione simmetrica

Forse esistono (vedi post di chroot) soluzion  + furbe ma io non sono riuscito a farle funzionare

ciao

----------

## thoeni

uhm, ok. Allora tu hai tirato via tutto, hai creato le partizioni a due a due, dopo averle create tutte hai installato win su una di esse e la gentoo sull'altra? (ovviamente sono più di una, ma per semplificare immagino siano due) Quindi al punto in cui sono io, la via d'uscita sarebbe quella di tirare via tutto e reinstallare? E se io creassi una tabella delle partizioni su sdb uguale a quella che leggo su sda, andrei ad intaccare anche i dati o la tabella risiede in una zona a parte? Secondo voi se provassi a fare così, windows sclererebbe non trovandosi più? Ho 120GB di dati da backuppare, quindi prima di prendere un hdd solo per il backup vorrei trovare una soluzione diversa, tipo far coesistere i due sistemi senza dover togliere win!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lopio

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> uhm, ok. Allora tu hai tirato via tutto, hai creato le partizioni a due a due, dopo averle create tutte hai installato win su una di esse e la gentoo sull'altra?

 

piu' o meno nel senso che come dicevo win come s.o. e' poi finito su /dev/sda1 e la partizione omologa /dev/sdb1 NTFS rimane all'inizio vuota (sara' poi il disco di dati  F: di win) 

A questo punto ho creato /dev/sda2 e /dev/sdb2 come raid autodetect di dimensione uguale e cosi' via  a coppie fino a tutte quelle che servono per gentoo (nel mio caso 3 + 1 di swap)

Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia difficile smontare array raid senza intaccare le partizioni.Se tu non fossi in raid per creare spazio a gentoo ti "basterebbe" un resize della partizione win ma cosi' la vedo dura....

Ho trovato questo  forse puo' servire visto che mantiene array raid

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128781&highlight=pdc20276

Io avevo optato per la soluzione che ti ho proposto perche' + semplice e non mi costava nulla reinstallare win 

ciao

----------

## thoeni

Nel momento in cui creo il file raidtab, le impostazioni che avevo settato a suo tempo dall'utility SiliconImage, che fine fanno? Ad esempio: avevo settato chunk size 16K... se in raidtab ci metto 32K, quale dei due avrà il sopravvento? Da quel che ho capito questo lavoro va fatto a sistema "pulito", senza installazioni preesistenti... mi sbaglio?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Merlink

Io ho una GA-7nnxp, con un controller Si3112. Dal bios della rom Silicon, ho impostato i due dischi da 160gb come raid mirroring. Su linux mi e' bastato fare il modprobe di sata_sil.

il disco visto e' unico, sda, (come il mirroring vuole) ma i dati vengono copiati in automatico nel secondo disco. (Ne ho la certezza)

La procedura che stai facendo tu e' per i raid software...ma il si3112 non e' software...

Probabilmente hai impostato la modalita' "SATA BASE" anziche' "SATA RAID"...

Spero di esserti stato utile...

Saluti

----------

## thoeni

Beh, mi sei stato utile! Intanto hai chiarito questo mio dubbio sul RAID hw o sw! Ma nel tuo caso tu hai 2 hard disk ha 160GB che, essendo in RAID1, saranno visti come un unico disco da 160GB, giusto? Quindi se tu fai fdisk /dev/sda ti vede la tabella delle partizioni di sda... ma sei sicuro che l'altro disco non sia visto come sdb? Il kernel che c'è nel livecd, mi autocarica il modulo sata_sil... quindi vuol dire che qualcosa ha trovato! Tu cosa mi suggeriresti di fare allora? Secondo te è normale che mi veda sda ed sdb? Come dovrebbe chiamarsi l'hard disk "sda+sdb" (visto che sono in RAID0) ? Io ho configurato il RAID come hai fatto tu, dal BIOS della ROM della Silicon Image... quindi, a parte la tipologia di RAID, la mia situzione è simile alla tua... ma quindi tu non hai scritto il raidtab? Ah, e dove imposto la modalità di cui parli "SATA RAID" che attualmente, secondo le tue ipotesi, è "SATA BASE"? Come capisco che impostazione c'è adesso? Grazie ancora, siete tutti molto gentili... e moooooooolto pazienti!  :Wink: 

----------

## massimo71

Sei riuscito a far funzionare il RAID0 hardware del sil3112 ?

Grazie

----------

